# Suits at cons



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 15, 2010)

ive been to like, 12 cons. and each time i go, i see a few suiters acting like hump crazy monkeys. 

that said, not all fur-suiters are like this i know. I think that if you offer a hug and they decline. then leave them be. however if they accept; then they are fair game. They know what to expect from a furry suit wearing person at a con. there should be a huge sign letting the suiters know not to hump if the attention isnt wanted.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 15, 2010)

I will not do that to anyone. I'm a really nice person. I hate it when people try to hug me at an Anime con. I dress up as a cool character and you get all of these crazy people running up to wanting a hug. Sometimes in a bad way


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> I will not do that to anyone. I'm a really nice person. I hate it when people try to hug me at an Anime con. I dress up as a cool character and you get all of these crazy people running up to wanting a hug. Sometimes in a bad way




yea no joke. One tried to pickpocket me once. I got pissed, but nothign wad taken as i caught him in the act. I tolerate the hugs most times....its the humping i cant stand.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 16, 2010)

I won't stand for that either


----------



## Fay V (Apr 16, 2010)

Personally as a fursuiter I don't like approaching people. I'll acknowledge them in my field of vision, waves, offer hugs, but it's just awkward to touch people when they don't know it's coming, and I enjoy reciprocation. 
don't hug me unless I say yes.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 16, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Personally as a fursuiter I don't like approaching people. I'll acknowledge them in my field of vision, waves, offer hugs, but it's just awkward to touch people when they don't know it's coming, and I enjoy reciprocation.
> don't hug me unless I say yes.




you have got to be the first suiter i have heard say that. 

see why cant there be more people like you? If there were, i could enjoy the cons a whole lot better.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 16, 2010)

anyone who is horseassing around and dry humps me while either i or them is in or out of a fursuit is getting my knee fullspeed into their crotch.

seriously.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 16, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> anyone who is horseassing around and dry humps me while either i or them is in or out of a fursuit is getting my knee fullspeed into their crotch.
> 
> seriously.




yea i wish i could do that, but knowing my luck i would end up getting sued. Plus i have pointy knees. So i end up doing more damage than i intend to do.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 16, 2010)

I dunno. I've seen a good few suiters, but most are prof performers. You can't just approach random people in suit >.>

It's really not that hard at a furcon, anyone that wants to play with a fursuiter will approach, and most know the limitations to a suiter so it's not that big a deal. you don't need to mess with random people, they come to you.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 16, 2010)

From the sounds of it I've got to be one of the nicest furry to go to cons and Halloween things. I'm going to Mickey's trick or treat party this year in 3 of my costumes. On three seprate days of course


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

I am thinking about making a frilled lizard suit with a device that sprays mace from the mouth.

It will prevent dry humpings in the future. :V


----------



## Acisej (Apr 16, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> anyone who is horseassing around and dry humps me while either i or them is in or out of a fursuit is getting my knee fullspeed into their crotch.
> 
> seriously.



This.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am thinking about making a frilled lizard suit with a device that sprays mace from the mouth.
> 
> It will prevent dry humpings in the future. :V




....i like that idea...hmm. mace in a fursuit. Seeing as you dont have to have a permit i guess it would be the best solution....but i dont think it works on other suiters. As they have their suits on most of the time...if not all of it. So macing them would be hard no?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 17, 2010)

CatalinaTamiko said:


> ....i like that idea...hmm. mace in a fursuit. Seeing as you dont have to have a permit i guess it would be the best solution....but i dont think it works on other suiters. As they have their suits on most of the time...if not all of it. So macing them would be hard no?



but then it gets all messed up and the fursuiter goes D: and runs to the lounge


----------



## tiger7577 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had plenty of people randomly come up to me at FWA. I don't mind hugs, but I have very limited vision even for a fursuit, and it kind of got to me. 

I've heard of fur cons having different colored tags on badges for do not approach, approach with caution, or OK to approach. FWA didn't have this. I think it would be a great idea to have at any con.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 17, 2010)

CatalinaTamiko said:


> ive been to like, 12 cons. and each time i go, i see a few suiters acting like hump crazy monkeys.
> 
> that said, not all fur-suiters are like this i know. I think that if you offer a hug and they decline. then leave them be. however if they accept; then they are fair game. They know what to expect from a furry suit wearing person at a con. there should be a huge sign letting the suiters know not to hump if the attention isnt wanted.


 
If i ever get a suit and go to a con (wich i hope to), i would also go with a Larp dagger on my waist. 
Hey, Its only a larp dagger, but they would get the idea...

_"Touch me and iÂ´ll stab you!"_

*Evil laugh* 

Oh the joy...

...

But i bet i wouldnt do that in the end... i love hugs ;_;


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 17, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> If i ever get a suit and go to a con (wich i hope to), i would also go with a Larp dagger on my waist.
> Hey, Its only a larp dagger, but they would get the idea...
> 
> _"Touch me and iÂ´ll stab you!"_
> ...




eh weapons of any kind arent allowed at most. You cant even have a set of claws on fursuits at one con i went to. Cant remember which. It was real tight on security. That was the only one where i didnt get humped.

But i get the point. I dont, however, like the idea of anyone carrying a weapon near me. makes me edgy. Im more prone to out right strike them if they get close to me.


----------



## Cruce (Apr 19, 2010)

As a suiter, I only approach people if they're someone I know, or someone with a really cool suit or art. I don't go up to a bunch of people and try to pat their heads or hug them. And even if it IS someone I know, I don't hump them or do anything that looks inappropriate.

As a small suiter, a lot of people like to hug me or pick me up, and that coming from a stranger suiter who is usually a foot taller then me or bigger...is kinda freaky. >> I don't mind hugs, but don't attack me!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 19, 2010)

i hug everyone at anime cons lol but i guess its cuz im really huggy


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 26, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i hug everyone at anime cons lol but i guess its cuz im really huggy


WARNING: The previous poster is suspected to be a Chronic Hugger. Please DO NOT engage and call the nearest security personnel. Thank You and enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't hug no one. Fuck that. You don't wear a giant alligator head and expect small children to think that's cute. Because they don't'. Last time I went out with my suit on I was making more children cry then anything.


I don't know why but I felt good about that.


----------



## Stahi (Apr 26, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> WARNING: The previous poster is suspected to be a Chronic Hugger. Please DO NOT engage and call the nearest security personnel. Thank You and enjoy the rest of your day.



I found video of him.


----------



## PieCreature (Apr 26, 2010)

If I didnt like hugs then I'd have a big sign on me that would say "HUGS=DEATH!"


----------



## bondedlevity (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh i did not mind the hugs from others the kids where the best since you have to get down to get hugs from them, my first kid was wraped around my leg and looked up and me and said "HORSEY!" so how can you turn that down.

The public it was pictures and some hugs mostly females.

At both cons i've been to the furs behaved them selfs out in public while thay where in suits being silly and goofing off with each other and the public so i'm planing to go to another one in the near future


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 26, 2010)

umm...im planning in going in white ears, white tail, and a collar.....will i be super glompd?

cuz i really dont want that....


----------



## Alex_Dachshund (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't like hugging anyone period even if they are family, but if I was someplace and a kid wanted to hug me, sure, I'd oblige, but I wouldn't really want to hug anyone else my age or older if I don't know them because I'm just naturally wary of strangers.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> umm...im planning in going in white ears, white tail, and a collar.....will i be super glompd?
> 
> cuz i really dont want that....


Yes.

Keep your tail between your legs.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Yes.
> 
> Keep your tail between your legs.


 
but it wont be a fursuit...just parts...

still glomp?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> but it wont be a fursuit...just parts...
> 
> still glomp?


Yes. And it's never the cute ones. It's always the fat, stinky furs. ):


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Yes. And it's never the cute ones. It's always the fat, stinky furs. ):


 
im straight, theyre all gunna be fat ones lol...

well time to brush up on my martial arts...

*air kick*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> im straight, theyre all gunna be fat ones lol...
> 
> well time to brush up on my martial arts...
> 
> *air kick*


Is this Anthrocon you're going to?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

califur

on june 4-6th


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> califur
> 
> on june 4-6th


I was going to offer to be your bodyguard, but Califur is too far for me. D:


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I was going to offer to be your bodyguard, but Califur is too far for me. D:


 

lol i may be skinny, but i can be my own bodyguard.

thanks tho


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No problem.


umm...is it ok if i add you as a friend?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> umm...is it ok if i add you as a friend?


Ya dude.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

k cool.
sometimes ppl wana b asked b4 recievin a random friend request u kno?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

well while im here, do you know where i can buy the cat ears n tail n collar?

i have no idea where..


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 27, 2010)

at some cons you can buy them,
also there are enough tuts online for making your own, its not hard


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

k thnx...how much do they usually run at the cons?


----------



## DArtJunkie (Apr 27, 2010)

Varies depending on the maker. Anywhere from 15$ to 25$ and up, depending on what kind of quality the fur they're using is. You could also make a post in the Black Market here and see if anyone would be willing. Hell, I know I've done a few tails and ears before, and what you want sounds simple enough, no crazy complicated markings. ^_~
The collar - easiest would be trying Walmart or a local pet store and getting one of the collars intended for large breed dogs. They have some pretty decent leather ones, some with spikes. (Which could be handy if random strangers try to glomp you. stabby stabby! ) The bell is easy enough to pick up at your local craft store, they usually have a number of larger bells in diff colors.

Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

DArtJunkie said:


> Varies depending on the maker. Anywhere from 15$ to 25$ and up, depending on what kind of quality the fur they're using is. You could also make a post in the Black Market here and see if anyone would be willing. Hell, I know I've done a few tails and ears before, and what you want sounds simple enough, no crazy complicated markings. ^_~
> The collar - easiest would be trying Walmart or a local pet store and getting one of the collars intended for large breed dogs. They have some pretty decent leather ones, some with spikes. (Which could be handy if random strangers try to glomp you. stabby stabby! ) The bell is easy enough to pick up at your local craft store, they usually have a number of larger bells in diff colors.
> 
> Hope this helps, and good luck!


 
thanks it did...

IM MAKIN MY OWN!!!

lol hope it doesnt turn out like hell...


----------



## Bir (Apr 28, 2010)

Yuck. I don't like hugs from people I don't know. x.x I always feel like I'm gonna get stabbed in the back or something.

However I do love the attention. XD 

I dressed up as Demyx one year, and oddly enough there were so many like... little kids wanting pictures with me. I wasn't even a good Demyx. I have boobs and brown hair XP

But I haven't ever worn a tail or fursuited or anything. This year at ACen I'll be showing off my tails, that's about it. : 3


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 28, 2010)

Stahi said:


> I found video of him.



OH my god.. I laughed my ass off at this.. its going on my most awesome video list.

Annnnyway.. I saw someone that posted a few links to pictures somewhere on FA... and they were giving classes on how to approach, deal with, and interact with fursuiters.
I thought this was an awesome thing.
Hell id go if just for the information on what its like for the fursuiters (cause thats what they were getting at).

But yeah, if I ever went to a con id probably want to hug a fursuiter, but im a really good judge of physical body language, and wouldnt hug one unless they "said" it was okay or accepted it.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> But yeah, if I ever went to a con id probably want to hug a fursuiter, but im a really good judge of physical body language, and wouldnt hug one unless they "said" it was okay or accepted it.



It doesn't take much. This may not work for all suiters, but many of them if you get in their direct line of sight (not up in their face, but just being sure you're in their  field of vision) and spread your arms out. then they will answer with a nod and returned gesture, or if no shake of head and maybe offer to shake. 
If a fursuiter does this to you, they are asking for a hug. 

It doesn't take much to just ask first, which is why it amazes me that people don't do well with asking...


----------



## NXwolf (Apr 28, 2010)

I love hugs.  I don't see the issue with them.  As long as I know you are there, it doesn't bother me.  A hug is a hug, but get funny with me and you will die.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 29, 2010)

If I had a fursuit and ent to cons, I would take hugging as a compilement, but teh raep on me? No. No humping my puggy leg. D:


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 30, 2010)

Fay V said:


> It doesn't take much. This may not work for all suiters, but many of them if you get in their direct line of sight (not up in their face, but just being sure you're in their  field of vision) and spread your arms out. then they will answer with a nod and returned gesture, or if no shake of head and maybe offer to shake.
> If a fursuiter does this to you, they are asking for a hug.
> 
> It doesn't take much to just ask first, which is why it amazes me that people don't do well with asking...



Well, I think I can relate to those that go to cons and dont hug, regardless if theyre in a fursuit or not.
1. They could be new to the fandom and just goofing off.
2. The furcons are NOT just for furries, theyre for those that like to show off their art and mascot costumes. Im pretty sure if I wasnt a furry, and I went to one of these to get an updated version of my mascot suit, and I went in wearing it, I wouldnt want to be hugged by every dog cat and mouse that approached me.
3. Some people just dont like to be touched. Its a personal invasion space thing. A hug is something intimate and says something like, i am your friend.. to the public. I know plenty of people that, around the group of friends are very touchy people (they hug a lot etc), but you get them into a public social setting and its hands off.


----------



## Cotoncandie (May 1, 2010)

CatalinaTamiko said:


> I think that if you offer a hug and they decline. then leave them be. however *if they accept; then they are fair game*. They know what to expect from a furry suit wearing person at a con. there should be a huge sign letting the suiters know not to hump if the attention isnt wanted.



If I'm in suit and accept a hug, I'm fair game to be humped? I'm sorry, but that way of thinking will get you my fist in the face, and just because it's covered in fur doesn't mean it's not gonna hurt. Wether I'm in suit or not, I don't mind hugs when I know they're coming, and stated I'm OK with it. Anything else is invasion of my personal space... 

That's probably why I got my yellow badge. "Badge wearer is less the touchy/feely type and more the hurty/breaky type"


----------



## Zrcalo (May 1, 2010)

>:3 I just bought a fursuit head that has "use your own eyes" so I have excellent vision.

gonna thwap the humpers.


----------

